# Couple of new rods



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

One of my weekend neighbors and drinking buddies gave me a couple of unused fly rods after I told him I was newly ate up with fly fishing. He bought them a couple years back and never got around to using them. Ones a 8 wt Sage One and the other is a 7 wt XI3. Just ordered a 7 wt reel so I haven't thrown the XI3, but the 8 wt is great. Ive never been able to shoot the whole line to the backing before this rod. Good buddy huh?


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Man, I need neighbors like that. He got any more??


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

I threw a 10wt Xi2 and was doing the same, throwing the whole fly line into the backing and had never done that before. Picked up an Xi3 in hawaii just to check it out and the only noticeable difference was it was a tad lighter, which was even more awesome. They're sexy rods for sure! Great steal right there!!


----------



## molokaipake (May 7, 2014)

If you like the Xi3, you gotta try the new Sage Ignitor.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I agree with you. The Sage One rod is the best casting rod I have ever cast. I have three, a 6wt, an 8wt, and a 10wt. All cast extremely well. I can throw a full line with any of them. I also have an 5wt Xi3 that is a blast to fish with. I use it mostly for Bass. 
You have a great friend and a couple of the best rods ever made. Enjoy them and good fishing.


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

Gave my old 8wt to my nephew and then bought him a 4wt for graduation. His first fish on the fly was an 5 lb bass on the Medina river. Tried to post a picture but have apparently forgot how.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

The Sage One is a fantastic rod. A very good all around rod, hence the name. The Xi3 is fast and powerful. I have a 9wt Wi3 and it is a rocket ship. I usually prefer rods that load a little deeper in the blank but I really like my Xi3 for punching line out and putting the brakes on big fish. If you have to have another Sage, get an X.


----------

